# New to Amtrak - travel with young children



## twinmom (Feb 4, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

I am new to traveling on Amtrak in the Northeast –actually, it is the first time ever - and I have a few questions.

We are a family of 4 (2 adults / 2 children – 5yrs) traveling from BWI to Boston Back Bay. Currently, we are reserved on the 172 Regional Service (coach) Northbound and the 93 Regional Service (coach) Southbound.

My first question is how accurate is the travel time between these two stations. The website lists the duration of this service to7 hours and 15 minutes. Is this correct? Are there delays which make it longer? Also, is there any benefit with upgrading to Business class on this service? I am traveling with two young children and have heard that sometimes it is hard to get seats together in coach. I am a bit worried about this.

Also, I noticed that the Acela Express runs this same route and provides an hour savings, but costs almost $80 more! Is the Acela a better choice for traveling with young children? Are there any specials for children?

Regards,

twinmom


----------



## Sam Damon (Feb 4, 2008)

Twinmom,

First, take a visit over to on-track-on-line, and read over their Amtrak travel tips.

As for getting seats together -- especially on the NEC -- it's a bit of a crapshoot. Conductors do have the authority to have people move to free up seats for families to travel together... but whether you have one on your trips that will do this is another matter. My $0.02 of advice is to call Amtrak and see if they'll note your reservation that you're traveling as a family, and have that bit put on the conductor's manifest.

You may be able to find two separate pairs of seats, so the contingency plan is one adult and one kid per seat pair. Please stop by the trip reports section of this forum after your trip, and tell us how it went!


----------



## AKA (Feb 4, 2008)

Do more homework on Acela. The $ 80.00 hike for Acela may be less that an upgrade to B/C on the regional. I am sure the Acela will be more comfortable than the regional coach. Day of the week will also effect seating. I would call Amtrak and ask about seating on Acela. Depending on height and weight coach on the regional may be uncomfortable. Hope you have a good trip either way.


----------



## mercedeslove (Feb 4, 2008)

How well behaved are your kids? There will be other people on this train, a lot of other people actually. Who won't want t deal with kids crying and screaming most of the trip because they are bored or over tired. Make sure you bring stuff for them to do or use baby benadryl. Of course you are worried about yourslef and the kids on your trip, that is to be expected, but please think of those around you as well on this trip.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 4, 2008)

The Acela would not be particularly kid friendly. Its frequented by business travellers who would most likely be irked by children. I don't think the Regional have the laid-back tolerance for children that the long-haul routes have, but I'd imagine it to be more than the premium travellers on Amtrak's premiere east-coast trains.

Business class might make sense from a reservation standpoint, but once again you'd be getting in with travelers who are probably paying that extra money to avoid the "rabble", which includes children. Its a pity the overnight _Federal_ or the _Twilight Shoreliner_ don't run with sleepers anymore. (A train does run with the same schedule, if you think you can keep your children sleeping in coach.)

Bring plenty of games and toys. Keep in mind that there are people on trains who don't like children, atleast on the Regionals. (On Amtraks longer distance overnighters, if you don't like Children, you don't ride coach.) So keep your children in your sight. Food is a good entertainer, too. The northeast corridor trains have a decent OTP, and they don't generally run late the way some long-distance trains can. Ten hour delays are not really on the menu.


----------



## twinmom (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you for the information regarding the on-track-on-line travel tips. Also, I was able to make a note in my reservation regarding traveling as a family - while there are no promises; it is nice to know that it will go on the conductor's manifest.

As for children, it is unfortunate that there are people who feel that the NEC is only for business travelers, and not for people with families. Funny, Amtrak reservations did not say these trains were for adults only.

I am sure that children on trains can sometimes be loud or even cry. However, throughout my years of traveling, most children that I have seen or have traveled with are more well-mannered travelers than most adults.

Please know that I am not trying to offend anyone, it is just that I could not believe that I was asked how good my children are in regards to travel. To me, it really doesn't matter since I pay the same price for their tickets/seats that everyone else does on the train. They have ever right to travel while being respectful to their surroundings.

Contrary to what others may think, there are fine parents and children who love to travel and do it well!

Regards,

twinmom


----------



## wayman (Feb 4, 2008)

twinmom said:


> Please know that I am not trying to offend anyone, it is just that I could not believe that I was asked how good my children are in regards to travel. To me, it really doesn't matter since I pay the same price for their tickets/seats that everyone else does on the train. They have ever right to travel while being respectful to their surroundings.


Actually, you should be paying half the price for their tickets/seats as everyone else does--children under age 15 travel at 50% off (so long as there's one adult for every two children; so in your case, definitely). But I mention that only in case you missed it when booking, so you can save money which is rightfully yours.

I've never sensed any of the anti-child prejudice mentioned by others here, even on Regionals or Keystones. The Regionals are not for business passengers only by any stretch. The Acelas, though, are geared towards business travelers. And yet I have seen kids as young as perhaps ten on Acelas.

I also don't know if the childrens' fare discount exists on Acela. I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't.


----------



## mercedeslove (Feb 4, 2008)

twinmom said:


> Thank you for the information regarding the on-track-on-line travel tips. Also, I was able to make a note in my reservation regarding traveling as a family - while there are no promises; it is nice to know that it will go on the conductor's manifest.
> As for children, it is unfortunate that there are people who feel that the NEC is only for business travelers, and not for people with families. Funny, Amtrak reservations did not say these trains were for adults only.
> 
> I am sure that children on trains can sometimes be loud or even cry. However, throughout my years of traveling, most children that I have seen or have traveled with are more well-mannered travelers than most adults.
> ...


It might not matter how well behaved your kids are too you, but for the others who will be sharing the train with you it does matter. They might have mpaid more for their tickets, because that is possible. There is nothing worse than parents who don't parent and allow their young ones to do whatever under the assumption that kids will be kids and it is ok for that behavior. Of course they aren't going to say the trains are for adults only, they also don't say. 'bring yours kids and let them do whatever'. There is a fine line. When you're sitting on coach and the lady with her toddler who has been crying for four hours already isn't doing anything to shut him/her/it up....thats where it gets crossed.

I don't think your trip is an overnight trip, but that also comes into play. People would like to get some shut eye while they can and not have to listen to the pre-school magic circle hour courtesy of Amtrak and small children.



> Contrary to what others may think, there are fine parents and children who love to travel and do it well!


There are also people who aren't as open and accepting of children as you are. Whether it's on a train, at the movies, at Applebee's, or anywhere else in public. It's a fact you as a parent will have to learn and adapt too in certain situations and or places.

If this isn't cool with you, then renting a car and driving to your vacation destinations might be the best option until they are older.

when I was like 5 my mom took me on metra, I thought it would be cool to stand on the seat and being...i don't know how to call it. Moronic. Man my mom backhanded me. I never did that on a train, bus, plane, car or whatever again.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 4, 2008)

RE: the on time status of the trains - I see regionals at my station (KIN which is about 1 1/2 hours south of Boston). Almost all southbounds are on time in KIN. The northbounds are mainly on time, but usually within 5-15 minutes. Maybe it's different south of NY, but most of these trains are Boston to Washington. (The Acelas do not stop in KIN, but they're almost always on time.)

Almost always, I can easily find seats together when boarding in KIN, Since BBY (Back Bay) is the 2nd stop southbound, I think you will easily find seats together. Northbound, BWI is (IIRC) the third stop. I don't know the load factors south of NY (I don't travel that far usually), but I think that you _should_ not have much trouble finding seats together. (And remember - even if you do not at first, someone is bound to depart at a station between BWI and BBY. You are not stuck in the first seat! Just remember to take your seat check above your seat!)


----------



## AlanB (Feb 4, 2008)

wayman said:


> I also don't know if the childrens' fare discount exists on Acela. I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't.


They don't. On Acela, kids pay adult fares.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 4, 2008)

twinmom said:


> As for children, it is unfortunate that there are people who feel that the NEC is only for business travelers, and not for people with families. Funny, Amtrak reservations did not say these trains were for adults only.
> I am sure that children on trains can sometimes be loud or even cry. However, throughout my years of traveling, most children that I have seen or have traveled with are more well-mannered travelers than most adults.
> 
> Please know that I am not trying to offend anyone, it is just that I could not believe that I was asked how good my children are in regards to travel. To me, it really doesn't matter since I pay the same price for their tickets/seats that everyone else does on the train. They have ever right to travel while being respectful to their surroundings.
> ...


Twinmom,

I wouldn't worry too much, I see plenty of children on the trains on the corridor. I've even seen children in the business class car of the Regional trains, although it doesn't happen all that often. Probably 90% of the time the children in my opinion are behaving just fine. Yes there are a few parents that seem to think that the train crew is a baby sitting service, but most of the time that is not the case. And yes there are a few people that will just never be happy with their ride, be it kids in the car, bumps on the switches, being 5 minutes late, or whatever complaint they can think up.

I would recommend to you to make sure that you don't sit in the quiet car, as there you might get some nasty stares from your fellow passengers, and perhaps even some harsh words if your kids even open their mouths to talk in quiet tones.

But otherwise you and your kids should be just fine on the train. They may even make a friend with another child.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not suggesting that your children are ruffians. I am merely suggesting they are children. I know what thats like. Not too long ago, I was a child too- I'm only 23. And I remember being a kid, doing kid things. I remember running through places screaming like a maniac, full of that un-killable enthusiasm for life that all children seem to have. God bless them for it, I wish I still had it. I remember asking all the questions that must have seemed pretty dumb, but meant the world to me at the time to know the answers. I remember pointing and gasping in awe the first time I saw _____, whatever that might be.

And I also remember the almost murderous glare I got from some people doing it, too. I remember riding up to Albany on the Empire Service and my G/F giving an equally murderous glare to some kid who wasn't particularly misbehaving or anything- just being a child. Knowing her, she probably meant it, too.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with you bringing your child aboard the Regionals, or any other Amtrak train. There are some people, not many, who completely disagree with that statement. When someone is sealed in with a child for 7 hours, and they don't like children, you can have a problem on your hand. Its somewhat unique to trains, because planes don't offer the same freedom of movement, and other methods are not as public.

Naturally, as any good parent, you keep your eye on your child. You tell them when they are acting inappropriate, and discipline them when they don't listen. I am not questioning anything about you as a parent, or your children as well-behaved examples of such. You may or may not be, they may or may not be. Wouldn't know, I've never met you or them. But making the likely assumption that you are a good parent, and your children are well behaved, my point still applies. Compared to other forms of transporation, a train requires watching your child more closely, and being more careful.

A train is very large, and offers many potential dangers for a child- they aren't child proofed. Its just a suggestion or heads up. Thats all.


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Alohae

I was starting to get annoyed by the anti child comments. I glad AlanB put it in the right perspective.

My Daughter rode her first train around 4 years old, She loves rail travel. My granddaughter also rode her first train at 4. I think this picture




or this Picture



prove they love them. Evangeline Started school with the ability to count over a hundred by counting the freight cars passing the Fullerton station. Haven't the vaguest idea why but she missed the 17, 27, 117, and 127 car every time  I may be to blame for getting both of them interested in Trains, but I started early on train watching, here is the granddaughter at the Fullerton Rail fair, her first time.





I Thank all the Engineers that waved and/or tooted the horn as they helped her love of traveling.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 4, 2008)

I love that last picture Eric, it's just great! 

The proud grandpa.


----------



## twinmom (Feb 4, 2008)

I just wanted to take this opportunity to thank AlanB, GG-1, and the others that have helped put this into perspective. Additionally, I appreciate the tips in regards to the discounts, how many electrical outlets may be available, and other items. It is wonderful to have the opportunity get this feedback!


----------



## George Harris (Feb 4, 2008)

Usually it is only the parents of the true brats that think their kids are angels.

It never occurred to me that you were not supposed to take your kids on the train. Just be a normal good parent like you would anywhere. If they have reasonable curiosity be ready for a million questions. As Alan says, some people will be complainers in any situation.

Generally, when you see the kids on a truly long haul train, or plane either, for that matter, it is NOT a family vacation. It is a need to go from point A to point B.


----------



## TVRM610 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll also mention that if your train has a lounge car (not sure if the one you are riding on does or not) that is a great place for kids in my opinion. There are usually plenty of seats, your whole family can sit at a booth together and talk without disturbing anyone, and if your kids want a snack your in the right place to buy one (amtrak rules do not allow you to consume your own food and drink in the lounge however).

If kids aren't supposed to ride the trains, no one bothered to mention that to the passengers on every single train I've ever been on! I would agree that most people in Business Class probably are not expecting children, and generally would not be happy with extra noise. However, anywhere else, except of course for the quiet car as mentioned, I don't think anyone could say anything (nor should they).

Have fun and enjoy the trip!


----------



## mercedeslove (Feb 5, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> AlohaeI was starting to get annoyed by the anti child comments. I glad AlanB put it in the right perspective.
> 
> My Daughter rode her first train around 4 years old, She loves rail travel. My granddaughter also rode her first train at 4. I think this picture
> 
> ...



Uhm why? They have just as much right to say how they feel about Children on long train trips and or the idea of small children on train trips, just as much as you have bringing them on the train. I never understood any of the whole 'my kid is great, cute, sweet, ect, and the rest of the world needs to think the same thing too if you don't you are mean, evil, ugly, ect.' It's like people who can't have children or do not want them have no rights what-so-ever simply because they don't have kids. When did we start living in a country where parents became the privileged people and the rest of us the poor saps who get hit with the short end of the stick and treated like poo simply because we do not currently have/want/or can have children. It's pretty selfish of parents for them to think like this. Ok it's really selfish and disgusting.

YES we were ALL once CHILDREN. But that line or excuse can only go so far. It's not about being anti child, it's about being sensible on a long trip and thinking about others. Like I said before, and apparently I have to say it again because it doesn't click. Parents and their kiddies are not the only people on the train. There are other people on the train as well, who you should at the slightest consider...'oh hey what about the other people on the train?' but yeah when that happens is when pigs fly.

Green Haired Lion. I would be right with your G/F and giving out those glares. Not only at the child but right at the parents, only the glare I would give to the 'rents would be a lot harsher than the one I gave to the kids. It's really not the kids fault they are wild baboon with no consideration for those around them. It's mommy and daddy. Or as my friend just called them moo and duh


----------



## frj1983 (Feb 5, 2008)

"When did we start living in a country where parents became the privileged people and the rest of us the poor saps who get hit with the short end of the stick and treated like poo simply because we do not currently have/want/or can have children. It's pretty selfish of parents for them to think like this. Ok it's really selfish and disgusting."

Oh my goodness, did you first notice this now?? This has been going on for ages!

OK now to the point: many parents are used to their kids antics (I'm being kind here) and have no conception that a piercing shriek or other assorted things are going to bother someone...they're used to it, they just don't seem to realize that the rest of us are not. I've had arguments over the years with my Sister's on this very topic and believe me there is no winning. There are also those parents who just don't care and we all have to deal with them on Amtrak as well as elsewhere.

None-the-less, people have the right to travel and take their kids along...it's up to the 'rents (I like that) to prepare themselves and their kids for traveling by train. And if we can educate someone along the way who asks questions of this forum about ld train travel with kids, then I think we can be very helpful as a group...helpful to the parents, helpful to the children, and helpful to their fellow passengers!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 5, 2008)

Green MANED lion. The hair is brown.


----------



## mercedeslove (Feb 5, 2008)

> "When did we start living in a country where parents became the privileged people and the rest of us the poor saps who get hit with the short end of the stick and treated like poo simply because we do not currently have/want/or can have children. It's pretty selfish of parents for them to think like this. Ok it's really selfish and disgusting."
> Oh my goodness, did you first notice this now?? This has been going on for ages!


I was trying to live in the 'out of sight out of mind theory' but parents of today and their abundance of selfishness makes it hard too. Apparently if you don't have kids, you don't matter. Hence why those without kids continue to suffer in poverty because they don't get such nice things as food stamps, tax breaks, public aid, job help, and other such things that the over privileged parents get.

As for the rents preparing their children for such events as a trip on Amtrak ELLE OH ELLE. Fat freaking chance. They are to busy praising their precious tykes and or reading the latest issue of Oprah's magazine to bother with that. They have a uterus, a uterus which once house an off spring. They are golden and we are nothing.

and sorry Green Maned Lion. I need to brush up on my reading skills/ put my glasses on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

_mercedeslove_

I think you're posting in the wrong forum.


----------



## AKA (Feb 5, 2008)

WOW. This topic sure did take on a life of its own. When did this forum become a place to discourge train travel by anyone? Facts are facts and the fact is that all kinds of people ride trains. GOD bless us everyone. Twinmom get on the train, be happy dont worry and have a great trip,


----------



## TVRM610 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ride the train... but not if you have children that might cry... GASP

What exactly do you suggest these parents to do if their child should cry? Stand in the vestibule? I mean I'm not exactly sure what you want. If a child makes noise the parents are bad? I'm totally not following you guys.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 5, 2008)

A crying baby is one thing, and dealing with them is not always possible. A child who is running up and down the isle whooping like an injun at 9:00 is something a parent should be properly dealing with. And I have experienced such a child last time I rode the LSL.


----------



## TVRM610 (Feb 6, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> A crying baby is one thing, and dealing with them is not always possible. A child who is running up and down the isle whooping like an injun at 9:00 is something a parent should be properly dealing with. And I have experienced such a child last time I rode the LSL.


I totally agree, children running and misbehaving on the train is not necessary, and in fact dangerous.


----------



## PerRock (Feb 6, 2008)

First off I want to make it clear that i skimmed most of the posts here, and got the gist of them (i think).

I think its funny how here we have people telling people to think about other people. so don't bring kids. when in fact you are then forgetting to think of the families with kids.

Personally I LOVE to see kids on trans. Generally they are overjoyed to be riding a train and it can almost always lighten my mood (I can get tense traveling). Its fun to see them look out the windows of the SSL and try and name every car on the freight train passing by @ 140mph (and get every 5th one wrong). About them whooping and running down the aisles @ 6am. I generally find the kids who do that are from families where the parents let the kids do just about anything they want; about the only slightly effective way I have found for dealing with them is to first go to the parents (who may do nothing) then if it continues confront the kid. Generally speaking if an adult tells the kid something; the kid will listen....for a while at least. The other option I've found is to move to the SSL for the night. Generally I can find a handful of passengers (oh 4 or so) sleeping there, it i actually a very nice ride.

peter


----------



## George Harris (Feb 6, 2008)

First, if there is a problem kid on the train, he is a problem passenger and should be dealt with accordingly. Crying babies simply need someone to figure out the why and fix it, if fixable, provide comfort if not fixable. Mine are now all grown, but they have been on trains and airplanes quite a few times in the process of getting there.

I would suggest those that seem to oppose kids in concept to find another planet to live on. I understand that some of the European countries are achieving birth rates that will result in their dissapearance in a century or so. Consider emigration. Just remember, if you don't have kids it is my kids and grandkids, and the other kids and grandkids of those that do have kids, that will be paying in the social security you collect and flipping you over in your bed in the nursing home.

No, I don't particularly like the uncontrolled brats, either, and also feel that a lot of the diagnosis of ADD and other alphabetical disorders of kids never heard of 50 years ago are if so maybe medical issues and more likely simply failure of those in authority to get the concept of self control across to the kid.


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Aloha

I think many mised the point I was making earlier,Aloha, thought I had another picture of another kid, But can't find it. The Picture of mine though show the point, The Children are Enjoying Learning, thats why they are smiling. I have never ever seen a hapy child causing a fuss. "Brats" can be tamed by a little Aloha, treat them with respect and they return the respect.

Getting off my soap box,

Eric


----------



## Eris (Feb 6, 2008)

> I have never ever seen a happy child causing a fuss. "Brats" can be tamed by a little Aloha, treat them with respect and they return the respect.



This pretty well sums up my parenting philosophy, as well as the philosophy I hope to impart to my children by modeling it, because y'know? The same could be said about people of any age, nearly all the time.

Thanks.


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 6, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> A crying baby is one thing, and dealing with them is not always possible. A child who is running up and down the isle whooping like an injun at 9:00 is something a parent should be properly dealing with. And I have experienced such a child last time I rode the LSL.


The parents of the kid running up and down the train would be the first to sue someone if their little 'darling' fell over and got hurt!

I have a lot more time for parents who are trying to calm a screaming baby (after all, it's screaming for a reason, and if they're trying to find out what that is and address it theres not much more they can do) than one who evidently doesn't care (either about the child or the other passengers). Most of the kids on trains are generally okay, and when they're not generally it's the parents that are at fault.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## frj1983 (Feb 6, 2008)

mercedeslove said:


> > "When did we start living in a country where parents became the privileged people and the rest of us the poor saps who get hit with the short end of the stick and treated like poo simply because we do not currently have/want/or can have children. It's pretty selfish of parents for them to think like this. Ok it's really selfish and disgusting."
> > Oh my goodness, did you first notice this now?? This has been going on for ages!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,

I sense a bit of anger here! However, I recently traveled to Milwaukee and back on Amtrak and watched a young mother (traveling alone) in the Chicago lounge talk with her young toddler about riding on the train and behaving(short version). So there ARE responsible parents out there! I was simply trying to make the point in my earlier posting that parents are used to some things that the rest of us are not and sometimes don't realize how it effects the rest of us. In the end, as adults, we can learn to suck it up and deal with occasional children flare-ups or we can just be unhappy and frustrated all the time!

OK, all I'm going to say about this now.


----------



## sweet tea (Feb 7, 2008)

on one of my first long distance amtrak trips (EB from CHI to East Glacier, including a funfun 4 hours on a siding in Minot waiting for a rested crew -- wish they'd let us off the train in town for a couple hours, but i digress), i -- young, childless -- sat in coach, across the aisle from a family with a 4-year old girl. she absolutely made the trip for me. she was charming, pleasant, and funny. mostly, we just made funny faces at each other and played peek-a-boo. i started it -- no one expected me to entertain her, and she was very polite. she was extremely quiet -- i bet most people in the surrounding aisles didn't even know she was there. i believe the family (3 of them sharing 2 seats, and they were not small people -- hugely pregnant mother) was traveling from WAS, and this was their second night on the train. i was almost sorry when she went peacefully to sleep at a reasonable hour -- i had been enjoying her company.

of course, we have all encountered kids having meltdowns and occasionally parents who can't be bothered. (for a chance to see lots of both, check out an airport sometime -- kids with terrible air pressure headaches, parents numbed from the hassle of air travel.) but i venture to say that these are not the majority.

i read this forum in part because the helpful ad generous attitudes on it are a nice break from my neighborhood forum, where people tend to assume a lot of things about one another and often get in silly arguments over hypothetical situations. i hope twinsmom, who IIRC did not ask for parenting advice, gets more benefit than headache out of posting here.


----------



## Sam Damon (Feb 7, 2008)

In my experience, kids seem to adjust to travel on LD trains much better than other modes of transport. On their first LD ride, my kids gravitated to the lounge car, and happily sat there playing card games with a deck of Amtrak playing cards (that the cafe car attendant attempted to rip me off by $1.00), and generally behaved themselves. When that bored them, the Nintendo kept them entertained back at their coach seat. But they found looking out the window, or talking to grandma, much more interesting than being bored.

I would suggest to parents with elementary school-aged children travelling on Amtrak to take the pocket video game along, as well as some bottled water, trail mix, dried fruit rolls, or granola bars. This way, you're not trapped by cafe car fare, and you have some healthy munchies to keep the kids from getting bored.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Feb 8, 2008)

Some people's kids make me go from Pro-Life to Pro-Choice in about 30 seconds! :lol: One thing about a train that I like is that I can usually find a place to hang when I'm tired of someone's kids, or an adult, or a loud mouth etc. I have had more obnoxious folks that are not children then kids themselves. I don't know what it is, but there's sumthin' bout a train that tends to calm me down and others likewise. I have not had a kid that was buggin' me so badly that I couldn't handle it. Now...for some of the adults that are the: Instant jerk just add alcohol crowd....now those are the ones that drive me nuts on the train!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I will now offer an apology for a trip taken about 1987 from New Orleans to Boston. My toddler nephew and his pregnant Mother made the trip with us. Around 2am he managed to fall out of the seat onto his head into the space between the seat and the legrest. He let out a high scream at full lungpower. Meanwhile, we were trying to extricate him in the semi-dark. No one said an unkind word to us.


----------



## PerRock (Feb 8, 2008)

rail rookie said:


> One thing about a train that I like is that I can usually find a place to hang when I'm tired of someone's kids, or an adult, or a loud mouth etc.


True, true. I found one of the best places to get a quieter moment is the lower level of the Lounge. It always seems to be quite there in my experience; come to think of it, the lower level of any car is generally quiet.

peter


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 8, 2008)

Guest said:


> I will now offer an apology for a trip taken about 1987 from New Orleans to Boston. My toddler nephew and his pregnant Mother made the trip with us. Around 2am he managed to fall out of the seat onto his head into the space between the seat and the legrest. He let out a high scream at full lungpower. Meanwhile, we were trying to extricate him in the semi-dark. No one said an unkind word to us.


We were never referring to that kind of child disturbance, and I think in the past 10,000 words we managed to make that clear. Why are you trying to indicate otherwise?


----------



## Walt (Mar 13, 2008)

Sam Damon said:


> As for getting seats together -- especially on the NEC -- it's a bit of a crapshoot. Conductors do have the authority to have people move to free up seats for families to travel together... but whether you have one on your trips that will do this is another matter.


Parent and child not being able to get seats together... that might actually have a bright side.

The parent can have a nice, peaceful, trip. Whereas one of the many "single" travelers, who all thought they successfully maneuvered an entire row just to themselves, will be rewarded with dealing with a kid in the one empty seat next to them. h34r:


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 19, 2008)

Twinmom,

While the Regional trains take a little longer in time you might want to take an Acela Express train to or from to give the kids the experience. I was 9 years old when I first traveled on Acela and it was the very first run of Acela Express on December 11, 2000, I was actually the first ticket holder and met the then and late president of Amtrak George Warrington.

I hope you enjoy your travel,

Acela150


----------



## JayPea (Mar 20, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with unruly children on Amtrak. Granted I haven't traveled on Amtrak all that much, but when I have, I haven't encountered any problems. This from someone who has never had kids nor ever will, so my "kid threshold" is in all likelihood lower than those who have had kids.

Don't get me started, however, about these annoying cretins who insist on, at 3AM in a crowded coach, carrying on, as loudly and as annoying as possible, a conversation on their *&^* cell phone. I realize I'm one of about five people left in America who has absolutely no use for a cell phone nor wouldn't have one if someone gave one to me, but, criminy sakes, NO ONE is that important that they have to be so loud and annoying at that hour of the morning, are they?? :angry: :angry:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a cellphone, but I personally, were it legal, would boot off the back of the train any idiot who felt a need to carry on a cell phone conversation after midnight in some location other than a vestibule or lavatory. Preferably at high speed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

On a trip between Charlotte and Atlanta (wee AM) my husband called from Kuwait. I knew that the timer on his phone would cut us off at 14 minutes and I was barely awake. I took the call. Excuse me, folks, I would take it again in a heartbeat. And yes, I tried to keep it low, even though I was near the noise and busyness of the doors. There is no way you can build a soundproof shell around your space in a moving horn-blowing public place such as Amtrak other than taking a sleeper so it's best not to expect absolute quietness.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 20, 2008)

go into the vestibule or the bathroom. I'm not saying don't take the call, I'm saying do it in a place you won't annoy people. You can even talk on the way to the restroom or vestibule.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

..ain't gonna happen.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 21, 2008)

Guest said:


> ..ain't gonna happen.


WHY is it so hard for people to be considerate of others trying to sleep.


----------



## JayPea (Mar 21, 2008)

Talking in a low voice is one thing. Shouting and laughing in a voice loud enough the entire train can hear is another. I don't expect soundproof trains. What I do expect is common courtesy. The last trip I took, the woman in front of me insisted on carrying on a cell phone conversation, at 2:30 AM, as loudly and profane as she could. Add to that an annoying laugh with a voice sounding like she was gargling with ground glass didn't help.


----------



## PerRock (Mar 21, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> go into the vestibule or the bathroom. I'm not saying don't take the call, I'm saying do it in a place you won't annoy people. You can even talk on the way to the restroom or vestibule.





JayPea said:


> Talking in a low voice is one thing. Shouting and laughing in a voice loud enough the entire train can hear is another. I don't expect soundproof trains. What I do expect is common courtesy. The last trip I took, the woman in front of me insisted on carrying on a cell phone conversation, at 2:30 AM, as loudly and profane as she could. Add to that an annoying laugh with a voice sounding like she was gargling with ground glass didn't help.


....Oh that was me; sorry 

Actually it wasn't just got to get some humor into my life before work.

Actually you don't need to go to the bathroom if your gonna talk loudly on the phone; just the lower level of any coach or lounge will work. I have even tapped people on the shoulder at night when their being loud and asked them to quiet down or go downstairs; generally people (once they get over the shock of being interrupted) are quite willing.

peter


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 21, 2008)

Guest said:


> ..ain't gonna happen.


Then be prepared for a discussion with the conductor as to the virtues and vices of waking up and irritating people who happen to think you should be put off the train and have the desire to get up and politely tell the conductor so. Such as me.


----------



## George Harris (Mar 21, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > ..ain't gonna happen.
> ...


Depends on the nature of the call. A middle of the night talk with overseas husband is understandable. It is the inane mindless conversations that have me climbing the wall. Last overseas flight was a prime example. (Plane depatureat 11:30pm) For the first two HOURS female two rows in front of me carried on a long conversation loudly and about next to nothing. Heard very few words out of her seatmate that was on the listening end. After a while I started counting word repetitions. She actually managed to use the word "actually" an average of about 2.5 times per sentence with an actually heard 4 maximum in a couple of sentences. Really, could she not have found an actual synonym to "actually" at least a few times?


----------



## JayPea (Mar 21, 2008)

George Harris said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


Actually, I agree. Really. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

"_prepared for a discussion with the conductor "_

As I said, I was near the doors, the attendant DID come by, I explained briefly the situation. He grasped the uniqueness and left me alone for the conversation. Didn't move that time....won't move next time...say something to me and I would have come alive in a very harsh way against you...don't like it..go put on a uniform and experience the extremely unique challenges that service members go through. So sorry if you don't like my opinion... that's just the way it is. I WILL argue with you till the cows come home on this forum about this situation.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't think you shouldn't talk to your husband, Guest. I wouldn't want to deprive you of that at all. But please, move to a place where you aren't keeping me awake. If you were in an airplane or on a bus where you have nowhere to go, I'd fully understand. But on a train, I think what you are doing is being rude. There are several places for you to go where you won't disturb your fellow passengers.


----------



## mercedeslove (Mar 21, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I don't think you shouldn't talk to your husband, Guest. I wouldn't want to deprive you of that at all. But please, move to a place where you aren't keeping me awake. If you were in an airplane or on a bus where you have nowhere to go, I'd fully understand. But on a train, I think what you are doing is being rude. There are several places for you to go where you won't disturb your fellow passengers.



you can't reason with ignorance Green...


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 21, 2008)

Guest said:


> "_prepared for a discussion with the conductor "_
> As I said, I was near the doors, the attendant DID come by, I explained briefly the situation. He grasped the uniqueness and left me alone for the conversation. Didn't move that time....won't move next time...say something to me and I would have come alive in a very harsh way against you...don't like it..go put on a uniform and experience the extremely unique challenges that service members go through. So sorry if you don't like my opinion... that's just the way it is. I WILL argue with you till the cows come home on this forum about this situation.


then lets argue if your talking in a normal quit inside voice fine. but if your TALKING as loud as you can then your asking to get tossed off the train. conductors have the power to remove someone from the train if there harassing others. it says on the website *BE CONSIDERATE OF OTHERS IS THAT TO HARD TO UNDER STAND BUDDY. *


----------



## caravanman (Mar 21, 2008)

I feel rather ashamed of the way a member of the public asks members for advice about their first train trip, and this posting degenerates into one about behaviour.

I would like to offer my sympathies to anyone with children reading this, and to say that my 30,000+ Amtrak miles have only been improved by having families aboard train, as well as the cage fighters, drunks, ex cons, that I have happily sat next to aboard Amtrak trains..

Ed B)


----------



## George Harris (Mar 21, 2008)

Mercedeslove, my love, and the GML, I think the ignorance and lack of consideration in this situation is on your part. Remember, we are talking a *14 minute* conversation that is not suject to relocation to a more convenient time and place. When there are multiple time zones involved, NORMALLY at least one end of the conversation will be at an awkward time. It is way past time you had some consideration for HER situation. Maybe you just need to have the experience to understand. Personally, if I were the conductor and you came with some rant about a woman talking to her husband who is in service in the mideast for a brief time, you would be the one I would think about asking to depart at the next station.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 21, 2008)

George Harris said:


> Mercedeslove, my love, and the GML, I think the ignorance and lack of consideration in this situation is on your part. Remember, we are talking a *14 minute* conversation that is not suject to relocation to a more convenient time and place. When there are multiple time zones involved, NORMALLY at least one end of the conversation will be at an awkward time. It is way past time you had some consideration for HER situation. Maybe you just need to have the experience to understand. Personally, if I were the conductor and you came with some rant about a woman talking to her husband who is in service in the mideast for a brief time, you would be the one I would think about asking to depart at the next station.


were not talking about that lady were talking about people who have no business being on the phone at 3am and talk as loud as possible and cuss and everything and laugh there heads off as loud as possible. those are the people were talking about.if they talk quite fine but if they talk has aloud as possible then theres going to be some issues


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not saying she shouldn't talk to him! I'm not even IMPLYING that. I'm merely suggesting that she should relocate herself to a place away from sleeping pax. Thats it. If we were in a situation where moving would be dificult, such as on a plane, I'd not even argue! She said herself she was near the door. Is it too much to ask that she lift herself off the seat and go through said door? It is nothing I wouldn't do myself!


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Mar 22, 2008)

I have to agree with GML on this one. By all means, continue the conversation. As you're talking, stand up, walk the 40 feet (or less) to the stairs, & talk downstairs where you can speak at a normal volume without bothering anybody. Unless you're mobility-impaired, I really don't see why this small effort shouldn't be encouraged.

And yes, this thread has digressed from its original topic. However, I don't see why these common courtesies shouldn't extend to people traveling with small children. If you're traveling with a baby who wakes up crying in the middle of the night, by all means carry the baby downstairs in your attempts to soothe him/her back to sleep. If you need to discipline your child, deal with an unruly one, etc., the same rules should apply. I see people doing these same things in public every day & don't see why the same rules wouldn't apply on a train. Conversely, I see people NOT following these rules of common courtesy every day, for no apparent reason other than the idea that they have a "right" to act in any matter that suits them.

I'm not sure getting the conductor involved, or even saying anything to the "offending" passengers is really the point. I just think such common courtesies should be _encouraged_ whenever possible.


----------



## mercedeslove (Mar 22, 2008)

when I was on my trip and had to make a call or got one. I'd go into the sight seeing car, or downstairs. I only once talked in couch, because it was on charger. I had one of the cars with the outlets at every seat.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Mar 23, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> [...] who felt a need to carry on a cell phone conversation after midnight in some location other than a vestibule or lavatory.


I'm confused. Weren't you complaining somewhere else that riding in the vestibule isn't tolerated by the train crew?

I also get the impression that the vesitbule is not exactly the quietest part of a car, and I've found while talking on a phone in a seat on the NEC that it seemed like if I talked softly, the person on the other end of the phone couldn't hear me; perhaps the phone was picking up background noise from the train.

And I've been on an NEC train where I had to walk to another car to find a usable lavatory. That limited supply doesn't really make me wish people would use lavatories as phone booths.

And when Amtrak mentions the concept of a ``quiet car'', that might leave one with the impression that there's an expectation that people in cars not designated as quiet cars might be expected to talk in louder than library voices.

If Amtrak made more effort to encourage inexperienced passengers to walk around on the train, that might also help with this somewhat. This is a foreign concept to those accustomed only to automobiles, airplanes, and perhaps even commuter rail. The seat check slips Amtrak conductors put at the seat also don't help to give people the impression they should wander around.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 24, 2008)

All of your statements work perfectly fine during the day. I don't mind. I don't expect (OR WANT) a silent train. I've made quite a few friends on train travel, and it wouldn't work if we didn't talk. During the day.

A 2 or 3 in the morning, its a whole different thing altogether.


----------



## VentureForth (Mar 25, 2008)

This is just so fun, I have to add my 2c...

1) Twinmom: You are the best judge of your children, and I would imagine that you would make the proper decision. The older the kids, the more appropriate Acela would be (keep in mind that their lowest service level is business class). There certainly isn't any reason why younger kids should be kept off of Acela, but you may want to bring along a DVD with earphones to entertain them. Even the best behaved children can get restless.

2) Interesting that the two who are most critical of kids are those without their own (and were most recently kids themselves).

3) A heartfelt conversation, even at 2 AM, with someone whom you love and cannot be with may be appropriate for a period of time. Someone said once that your freedom ends when it starts to infringe on mine. A 15 minute call in a low tone should be tolerated by most. Screaming, yelling, and God-fobid, cussing is something that anyone has the right to ask you to refrain from whether the other end is in Iraq or New York City. I sat in a terminal where a lady was cussing at her husband because her flight got cancelled. Everyone in the waiting area did not need to be a part of that conversation.

4) There is no "downstairs" on regional or Acela trains.

5) Peace.


----------



## mercedeslove (Mar 25, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> This is just so fun, I have to add my 2c...
> 
> 2) Interesting that the two who are most critical of kids are those without their own (and were most recently kids themselves).



That argument, point, whatever the heck you want to call it is so...cliché. I hate hearing that.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 25, 2008)

Allow me to clarify what both me and (I think) Mercedes are saying: we aren't crtical of children. Children are children, and they don't always know what is appropriate. We are critical of the parents who do not seem inclined to teach and or remind said child that they are acting inappropriate.


----------



## kimbersierra (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow! Parents are used to ear piercing shrieks?! Really!!?? You think we enjoy what our children do?!? We are just trying to survive parenthood intact and sane.

Edited to remove offensive personal attack language.

AmtrakWPK-Moderator


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Sep 9, 2009)

Two comments for the most recent poster:

1. The posts you are replying to were most recently posted in March of 2008, a year and a half ago.

2. All of us who have traveled on Amtrak long distance trains for any length of time have witnessed out-of-control children whose parents truly looked as if they cared not one whit about the havoc and distress those children were wreaking on their fellow passengers. Some of those children, quite frankly needed to be on a leash, or in a cage, their behavior was so uncontrolled and disruptive. And that is the fault of the parents. If you are going to have children, you also are responsible for their behavior.

Some parents do indeed have well-disciplined, well-mannered children. and if that includes yours, you have our grateful thanks, and the thanks of all the others who were passengers when you traveled. And, when they are grown, you will have their thanks, and the thanks of THEIR children, because you taught your own children discipline and manners and therefore they knew what to teach and how to teach it

We are not child-haters. If anything, we despise those PARENTS who refuse to instill proper discipline in their children. If there was such a thing as a parent license, there are an awful lot of parents who should not have been given that license. The unfortunate end result is a grown-up with little or no social skills, who cannot behave appropriately in a work situation, and likely has a very difficult time finding and keeping a marriage partner. And if those persons become parents, there is then a VERY steep and immediate learning curve necessary if their children are not to turn out like they themselves did.


----------



## mercedeslove (Sep 10, 2009)

AmtrakWPK said:


> Two comments for the most recent poster:
> 1. The posts you are replying to were most recently posted in March of 2008, a year and a half ago.
> 
> 2. All of us who have traveled on Amtrak long distance trains for any length of time have witnessed out-of-control children whose parents truly looked as if they cared not one whit about the havoc and distress those children were wreaking on their fellow passengers. Some of those children, quite frankly needed to be on a leash, or in a cage, their behavior was so uncontrolled and disruptive. And that is the fault of the parents. If you are going to have children, you also are responsible for their behavior.
> ...


don't waste your breath it is impossible to reason with these kinds of people. They are far to selfish and self-centered to realize there is a problem and then to act on it. They live by the ignorant saying 'kids will be kids'


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

And they blissfully sip their beer and watch sit coms and exclaim: "Not my kids!" When the day of reckoning comes they then blame "society" or nmake lame excuses about "they werent raised that way!Its not my fault!"**sigh**


----------



## sunchaser (Sep 10, 2009)

Guest said:


> And they blissfully sip their beer and watch sit coms and exclaim: "Not my kids!" When the day of reckoning comes they then blame "society" or nmake lame excuses about "they werent raised that way!Its not my fault!"**sigh**



As a mom & grandma, I know that you can teach proper manners & behavior to children of all ages.

When the grandkids come over, they know there certain things that are not allowed, & things they would not be able to do at home. (nothing scary, don't worry)

But they still have to choose to behave. Or get disciplined.

At some point in their lives, they will all be responsible for their own actions.

I do not blame my parents for my misbehavior as a child/teenager/adult.

We could spend our whole life blaming others for the way I am, but IMHO that's the lazy way out.

And yes, I have said, 'they weren't raised that way'!

Because they weren't!


----------



## JayPea (Sep 10, 2009)

On my last trip, there was a boy, perhaps 10 years old, traveling with his grandpa on the Empire Builder. Our car attendant's son was on this trip, and he and the other boy made fast friends. The first boy got a bit out of hand, and after Grandpa had spoken to him about his behavior, he finally took him into their room, shut the door, and they had a VERY stern talking-to. That ended the unruly behavior right then and there.

On the other hand, while on the Coast Starlight, a young mother got on with her son, about three or four, and unfortunately had the sleeper across from me. He was no doubt excited about his trip, but........he would not shut up. He constantly yapped, at the top of his lungs, and with a voice that could no doubt cut through diamonds. His mom was doing her best to shut him up or at least get him to lower his voice, but to no avail. I fortunately had the option of going into the faux PPC (it was in reality a CCC as the PPC for that train had presumably had mechanical issues), which I did, more to get away from him than to enjoy the scenery.

When it was time to go back to my sleeper and prepare for leaving the train at Los Angeles, the kid was still at it, talking even louder and more annoyingly, if possible. His poor mom was trying to shut him up but just could not get him to understand how annoying he was.

So in the end, it comes down to the kid. Some respond and some don't.


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2010)

mercedeslove said:


> How well behaved are your kids? There will be other people on this train, a lot of other people actually. Who won't want t deal with kids crying and screaming most of the trip because they are bored or over tired. Make sure you bring stuff for them to do or use baby benadryl. Of course you are worried about yourslef and the kids on your trip, that is to be expected, but please think of those around you as well on this trip.


I found this post googling the topic. I realize it is an older post. However, I was completely appalled by the oringinal poster's attitude. NO I will not be drugging my kids to suit you. They are well-behaved, but they are very young still and act like kids, not adults. If this is a problem for you, DRIVE!! Apparently PUBLIC transportation is not for you!!


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 4, 2010)

If you want peace and quiet go sit in the Quiet Car.

Personally I enjoy talking to people and I like having kids around, much more fun trip. Although admittedly, kids crying 4 hours straight isnt fun at all.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 4, 2010)

Shawn Ryu said:


> If you want peace and quiet go sit in the Quiet Car.


Not all trains have that luxury.


----------



## George Harris (Nov 4, 2010)

Julie said:


> mercedeslove said:
> 
> 
> > How well behaved are your kids? There will be other people on this train, a lot of other people actually. Who won't want t deal with kids crying and screaming most of the trip because they are bored or over tired. Make sure you bring stuff for them to do or use baby benadryl. Of course you are worried about yourslef and the kids on your trip, that is to be expected, but please think of those around you as well on this trip.
> ...


Julie: If you havene't figured out by now, the most self assured experts in may fields are those who have never had to get their hands dirty working in it. This goes double for dealing with children and child raising in general. Either tune them out completely or tell then to call you when there youngest has reached the age of 18. We have five. My baby just turned 30. Let me tell you raising kids is a wild ride and not for the fainthearted. Are they all living the way we taught them? No. Are they all self supproting useful members of society? Yes, although for a couple we were wondering for a while. Have they been hauled about on public transortation? Yes, quite a few times.


----------



## mercedeslove (Nov 4, 2010)

Julie said:


> mercedeslove said:
> 
> 
> > How well behaved are your kids? There will be other people on this train, a lot of other people actually. Who won't want t deal with kids crying and screaming most of the trip because they are bored or over tired. Make sure you bring stuff for them to do or use baby benadryl. Of course you are worried about yourslef and the kids on your trip, that is to be expected, but please think of those around you as well on this trip.
> ...



Since it would be most likely you and your child causing the disturbance, maybe you should drive. That way when they start to get out of hand you can pull over at a rest stop or gas station and get them to behave a again. Rather than disturb those who are riding in the same rail car as you.


----------



## caravanman (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

I think it is important to remember that all children cry sometimes, many don't like to sit still for long, and at the end of the day, they should be allowed to behave as children.. Amtrak trains are not a private members club for passengers without children, so lets all be nice to each other..

Ed


----------



## jimhudson (Nov 4, 2010)

As was saids this is an old thread! This topic is like discusing, guns,gays,relgion and politics, everyone has their own ideas, entitled to express them but WC Fields did say that "Anyone who dislikes children and dogs can't be all bad!" :lol: Of course kids are great, and their mothers are even better, but unruly kids in public is a problem and how else can I say it, it's the parents fault when they can't behave, as was saaids if your darlings act up, drive,fly or leave them home with with the grandparents! (Of course my grandaughter is a saint! :lol: ) Id suggest the Admin close this one, it's pretty much run it's course, all Hate mail can go to SPAM or to the_traveler in RI! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 4, 2010)

George Harris said:


> Julie: If you havene't figured out by now, the most self assured experts in may fields are those who have never had to get their hands dirty working in it. This goes double for dealing with children and child raising in general. Either tune them out completely or tell then to call you when there youngest has reached the age of 18. We have five. My baby just turned 30. Let me tell you raising kids is a wild ride and not for the fainthearted. Are they all living the way we taught them? No. Are they all self supproting useful members of society? Yes, although for a couple we were wondering for a while. Have they been hauled about on public transortation? Yes, quite a few times.


Kids are a wild ride, indeed. Our "baby" is 27, and our oldest just turned 33. Both our kids hit the road with us before they were two, and both developed our love of travel. I have often said that kids are like computers. Once you think you have a good handle on things, something happens that simply confounds you. The difference: no "CNTR-ALT-DEL" reboot. We survived, and they are great adults.

Our kids were both extremely well behaved on trains and planes, to the point that flight attendants would sneak first class desserts to them for being so good. Hey, wait: my wife and I never got a special dessert. Maybe WE were the trouble makers. ^_^


----------



## ayndim (Nov 4, 2010)

My mom had some words of wisdom when I became a mom. Don't ever think "My child wouldn't do that." She told me that absolutely they will have done it. I could never get by with anything. While other parents believed the teacher was out to get their precious darling, my mom sided with the teacher. Are my kids brats? What kid isn't? Are they angel? Heck no. When you accept that your children aren't perfect your parenting improves. I'm not their friend and I'm not here to be liked. Would my kids misbehave on Amtrak? If I wasn't next to them, without a doubt they would. Children need supervision. When they have had expectations their entire life and it has been enforced, they generally perform well. Why would my kids not misbehave when I am with them. Because they would be afraid I would boot them off the train! Could be because we left Disneyland early once when they were not behaving (fighting with each other). Don't think they have ever forgotten that or forgiven me, lol. But I am a parent not a friend. They don't have to like me, they just have to obey me. Funny thing is I have a closer relationship with my kids than my friend who doesn't make hers mind and wants to play friend does. Could be I can take my kids on a vacation without fear. And yes, I would really take them home if they caused problems on the train. Not even my child with bipolar has a many behaviors as some kids out there. I'm not a better mother than anyone else nor are my kids any better. I just mean what I say, never use empty threats and believe that my kids are like any other - with potential to misbehave without supervision. But I work in the behavior field, so I have seen all the examples of children without rules and parents afraid to be a parent.

I agree with sainted grandchildren. I couldn't get away with anything but before my parents passed away, my children were angels. Not fair!


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 4, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> > If you want peace and quiet go sit in the Quiet Car.
> ...


But the NorthEast Regional, I think most of them, do.


----------



## Iris (Jun 9, 2011)

Children are human too and we parents pay for their ticket and they have every right to be themselves on a train just as they would be at home. I agree the kids that are misbehaving need to be corrected and need to mind but parents don't always have control over the behavior of their children.

This does not make them less of a person and they need to be respected. I am planning to travel a very long distance on a train with 4 children, I hope that I do not run into any people who will treat me badly for traveling on Amtrak with my children, we have family on the East coast and live in Wyoming. We do not own a vehicle that is reliable to travel that far but my children need to visit their family so Amtrak was the best choice.

I will pack a lot of things for them to do and my husband and I will do our best to keep the under control but there are no guarantees with children and people need to be respectful.

*********************** Moderator Note - this thread is 7 months old ******************************************


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 9, 2011)

Iris said:


> Children are human too and we parents pay for their ticket and they have every right to be themselves on a train just as they would be at home.


What an interesting chose of words. Too bad the train is *not* your home. When you start paying for _everyone else's_ ticket you can start letting your kids treat the train like it's their own home. Until then your ticket will continue to end where my ticket begins.


----------

